# Looking for: Grenada Charter 3/15 to 3/21



## AltoMelto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello

I'm looking for a skippered charter for the Grenadines, leaving from Grenada on March 15. We will be my wife and I, looking preferentially for a small monohull. 

Any suggestion of someone you know, or anyone available?

Thank you very much


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I know these guys personally and they are very nice and competent folks but they run a Privelege 39 catamaran...which is not a bad thing in the Grenadines. 
Lost Our Marbles Catamaran Charter


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you have to sail out of Grenada? Have you considered sailing out of St Vincent? Most of the grenadines belong to them anyway. If you are willing to leave from St Vincent, you could use Barefoot charters. When I was living down there they had a nice fleet of boats starting at 32'. You could bareboat or hire one of their captains if need be. They also had an option of starting out with a captian, sailing to bequia with his assistance, and then doing the rest by yourself. Either way, you will have a great time. The Grenadines are a wonderful place!

Don't miss Bequia or the Tobago Cays!


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Horizon Charters based out Grenada should be able to take good care of You
Very Good firm & can provide a Skipper/crew.......
Grenada Yacht Charter, Sailing Holidays in Grenada and the Grenadines


----------

